# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Медленная работа в интернете

## Kerimana

Здравствуйте! очень много провожу время в интернете, так как работаю через него. В последнее время мой компьютер начал жутко лагать при старте и при загрузке страниц в браузере. Что посоветуете? Может вирус?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

> Здравствуйте! очень много провожу время в интернете, так как работаю через него. В последнее время мой компьютер начал жутко лагать при старте и при загрузке страниц в браузере. Что посоветуете? Может вирус?


Вирус не посоветую, а вот какой-нибудь *AdwCleaner* для начала можно пробежаться.

*Песочница* при Вашем образе жизни значительно облегчит серфинг.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Рима45

Почисти кеш браузера мне помогло

----------


## Val_Ery

> Почисти кеш браузера мне помогло


Вам помогло то, что браузеру пришлось всю эту фигню грузить ещё раз?  :Shocked: 




> Кэш браузера — это копии веб-страниц, картинок, видеороликов и  другого контента, просмотренного с помощью браузера. Он помогает  сократить количество запросов к сайтам: если страница, которую вы хотите  просмотреть, уже есть в кэше, браузер мгновенно загрузит ее с вашего  жесткого диска.

----------


## Вадим Орлов

Посмотрите сколько у вас свободной оперативы, может ее не хватает?

----------


## monogam

Хром нынче знатно ресурса жрет, я предпочитаю Лису, ну и клинерами системку освежить не помешает. Регулярный дефраг (если хард), тоже еще не потерял актуальности.

----------

